
List of Useful GDPR Links - BryanGiese
I’ve been collecting GDPR links that have helped me get my company prepared. Hope it is useful to you. Add any you’ve found.<p>Official Text of the General Data Protection Regulation
Eur-lex.europa.eu
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;eur-lex.europa.eu&#x2F;legal-content&#x2F;EN&#x2F;TXT&#x2F;?uri=uriserv:OJ.L_.2016.119.01.0001.01.ENG&amp;toc=OJ:L:2016:119:FULL<p>GDPR Text - Neatly Arranged
Gdpr-info.eu
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gdpr-info.eu&#x2F;<p>Wikipedia Summary of the GDPR
En.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;General_Data_Protection_Regulation
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;General_Data_Protection_Regulation<p>Developer’s Guide to the GDPR
Inversoft 
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;2rpKjpy<p>Are We Covered by the EU GDPR? A Warning for U.S.-Only Businesses
Locke Lord
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.lockelord.com&#x2F;newsandevents&#x2F;publications&#x2F;2017&#x2F;12&#x2F;are-we-covered<p>Role of Data Protection Officer
GDPR-info.eu
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gdpr-info.eu&#x2F;art-38-gdpr&#x2F;<p>Introduction to Developing Privacy-friendly Systems and Services
Enisa.europa.eu
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.enisa.europa.eu&#x2F;publications&#x2F;privacy-and-data-protection-by-design<p>General Data Protection Regulation (GDPR) requirements, deadlines and facts
CSOOnline.com
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.csoonline.com&#x2F;article&#x2F;3202771&#x2F;data-protection&#x2F;general-data-protection-regulation-gdpr-requirements-deadlines-and-facts.html<p>What is GDPR? The need-to-know guide
Wired.co.uk
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.wired.co.uk&#x2F;article&#x2F;what-is-gdpr-uk-eu-legislation-compliance-summary-fines-2018<p>What is GDPR? Everything you need to know about the new general data protection regulations
Zdnet.com
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.zdnet.com&#x2F;article&#x2F;gdpr-an-executive-guide-to-what-you-need-to-know&#x2F;<p>Yes, The GDPR Will Affect Your U.S.-Based Business
Forbes.com
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.forbes.com&#x2F;sites&#x2F;forbestechcouncil&#x2F;2017&#x2F;12&#x2F;04&#x2F;yes-the-gdpr-will-affect-your-u-s-based-business&#x2F;#42f2209b6ff2<p>What You Need to Start Doing Now to Be Ready for GDPR
AdWeek.com
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.adweek.com&#x2F;digital&#x2F;what-you-need-to-start-doing-now-to-be-ready-for-gdpr&#x2F;
======
BryanGiese
Searchable GDPR from Algolia =
[https://gdpr.algolia.com/](https://gdpr.algolia.com/)

------
BryanGiese
Deloitte GDPR Benchmarking Survey
[https://www2.deloitte.com/be/en/pages/risk/articles/gdpr-
rea...](https://www2.deloitte.com/be/en/pages/risk/articles/gdpr-
readiness.html)

------
BryanGiese
The Media Agency's Guide To GDPR And EPrivacy Ad Exchanger.com
[https://adexchanger.com/agencies/media-agencys-guide-gdpr-
ep...](https://adexchanger.com/agencies/media-agencys-guide-gdpr-eprivacy/)

MarTech Today’s Guide to GDPR — The General Data Protection Regulation
MartechToday.com - [https://martechtoday.com/guide/gdpr-the-general-data-
protect...](https://martechtoday.com/guide/gdpr-the-general-data-protection-
regulation)

Guide to the General Data Protection Regulation (GDPR) Information
Commissioner's Office [https://ico.org.uk/for-organisations/guide-to-the-
general-da...](https://ico.org.uk/for-organisations/guide-to-the-general-data-
protection-regulation-gdpr/)

What is the General Data Protection Regulation? Facebook Business
[https://www.facebook.com/business/gdpr](https://www.facebook.com/business/gdpr)

EU data protection law may end up protecting scammers, experts warn The
Guardian [https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/feb/06/gdpr-
data...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/feb/06/gdpr-data-
protection-law-scammers-whois-tools-internet-european-privacy)

GDPR - How it works. A little bee book IBM
[https://www-01.ibm.com/common/ssi/cgi-
bin/ssialias?htmlfid=I...](https://www-01.ibm.com/common/ssi/cgi-
bin/ssialias?htmlfid=IMM14202GBEN)

HPE Explains What European GDPR Privacy Regulations Mean to U.S. Firms eWeek
[http://www.eweek.com/security/hpe-explains-what-european-
gdp...](http://www.eweek.com/security/hpe-explains-what-european-gdpr-privacy-
regulations-mean-to-u.s.-firms)

GDPR - A practical guide for developers Bozho’s Tech Blog
[https://techblog.bozho.net/gdpr-practical-guide-
developers/](https://techblog.bozho.net/gdpr-practical-guide-developers/)

Preparing for the EU General Data Protection Regulation IAPP.org
[https://iapp.org/media/pdf/resource_center/TRUSTe_GDPR_Repor...](https://iapp.org/media/pdf/resource_center/TRUSTe_GDPR_Report_FINAL.pdf)

GDPR - What you need to know and how to prepare SendGrid
[https://sendgrid.com/resource/general-data-protection-
regula...](https://sendgrid.com/resource/general-data-protection-regulation/)
Pulse Survey - US Companies ramping up GDPR budgets PwC
[https://www.pwc.com/us/en/increasing-it-
effectiveness/public...](https://www.pwc.com/us/en/increasing-it-
effectiveness/publications/assets/pwc-gdpr-series-pulse-survey.pdf)

Fair Information Practices Robert Gellman - Privacy and Information Policy
Consultant [https://bobgellman.com/rg-docs/rg-
FIPshistory.pdf](https://bobgellman.com/rg-docs/rg-FIPshistory.pdf)

